# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  CYBEX 600H δεν αναβει...

## teo24

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας αν γινεται.Εχουμε στην δουλεια το παραπανω ελλειπτικο και δεν αναβει.Το εβαλα σημερα στην πριζα και το μονο που κανει ειναι να αναβει ενα κοκκινο led και ακουγεται ενα ρελε μονο οσο παταω το start.Εχει ενα 12V μετασχηματιστη???τροφοδοτικο???φορτιστη???δεν ξερω τι ειναι αλλα και μια μπαταρια 6V.IMG_20190416_095024.jpg IMG_20190416_125631.jpgIMG_20190416_125438.jpgIMG_20190416_125451.jpg

IMG_20190416_125624.jpg

----------


## teo24

:Confused1: Nα το ξανακλεισω και να το αφησω στην ησυχια του???Αν παω σε καποιον ηλεκτρονικο μονο την πλακετα μπορει να κανεις μετρησεις η θα πρεπει να εχει και το πανελ???

----------


## rayven18

Σίγουρα έχει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα γιαυτό ανοιγοκλείνει και το ρελέ οπλίζει και αφοπλίζει με την μία. Εαν του πάς μόνο την πλακέτα, μόνο για την πλακέτα θα μπορεί να σου πει

----------

teo24 (18-04-19)

----------


## teo24

Kαλησπερα και παλι...βρηκα αυτην την ''γραμμη'' πανω στην πλακετα που φαινεται να εχει κοψει το  κυκλωμα.Μπορω να ενωσω με ενα καλωδιο την επαφη της βιδας με την επαφη του jack που ειναι το j9???Η  μπορω να βαλω κολληση κατευθειαν εκει που βλεπω την διακοπη???Μπορει αραγε να ειναι αυτο το προβλημα???Επεισης αν βαλανε 12v τροφοδοτικο στο 6v κυκλωμα τι μπορει να εκαψαν???Σας ευχαριστω...IMG_20190423_123942.jpg

----------


## manolo

Για δες την καλύτερα γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι απλά ένα ελαφρύ ξύσιμο ίσως κατά λάθος από κάποιο κατσαβίδι στην πάνω πλευρά του βακελίτη και τίποτα περισσότερο και δεν σου έχει δημιουργήσει αυτό τη βλάβη.

----------

teo24 (24-04-19)

----------


## manolo

Ωμομέτρησε όμως την επαφή πάνω από την ένδειξη J9 με τη βίδα (γη) γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να συνδέονται σύμφωνα με το ίχνος που διαγράφεται..

----------

teo24 (24-04-19)

----------


## teo24

Kαλημερα σας και Χριστος Ανεστη.Τελικα εφτιαξε το μηχανημα...ενωσα αυτη την ζημια που φαινοταν με μια γεφυρα και πλεον οταν πατας το start το ρελε κανει ενα ανοιγμα και μενει αναμμενο το led,μολις αρχισεις να κανεις και μηχανημα ενεργοποιειται και ολο το πανελ.Αλλαξα και μια μπαταρια που καπου διαβασα οτι χρειαζεται να εχει κι ολα καλα...Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους...

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ευκαιρία να πω Χρόνια Πολλά και Χριστός Ανέστη στους φίλους στο φόρουμ.
Όσο για για σένα Θόδωρε μπράβο που έλυσες το πρόβλημα, αλλά μία απορία. Έχετε 5-10-15 μηχανήματα μέσα στο μαγαζί και βγάζετε το ψωμί σας. Αυτοί οι έμποροι που σας πούλησαν μηχανήματα 1000 και βάλε ευρο μετά την λήξη της εγγύησης χάθηκαν; Ένα τηλέφωνο να εξυπηρετήσουν τους πελάτες τους δεν έχουν; 
Γιατί μόνος σου το είπες. Ψάχνεις ηλεκτρονικό δεξιά κι αριστερά να πας την πλακέτα.

----------

teo24 (10-05-19)

----------


## teo24

Kαλησπερα Αντωνη.Εχεις δικιο σ'αυτο που λες αλλα απ οτι εχω καταλαβει δεν ασχολουνται να τα επισκευασουν.Αυτο ειναι πανω απο 5-6 χρονια χαλασμενο και απλα δεν το εφτιαχναν η για να πω οτι μου ειπαν ειχαν φωναξει τεχνικο πιο παλια και τους ειπε οτι θελει αλλαγη η οθονη με τα πληκτρα.Αυτο ειναι γυμναστηριο σε εργασιακο χωρο για το προσωπικο οταν σχολαει.Εγω εκει ειμαι καθαριστης αλλα λογο του ''ψαχνομαι'' λιγο ριχνω καμια ματια...ουτε λεφτα ζηταω ουτε τιποτα...

----------

mikemtb73 (01-05-19), NEOMELOS (30-04-19)

----------

